

Broadcom joins the Linux Foundation - igravious
http://lwn.net/Articles/422001/

======
cleverjake
Considering this will presumably include the Atheros chipsets they just
bought, this is a very good thing.

~~~
blinkingled
That's Qualcomm - easy to confuse with Broadcom I agree :)

